# 2004 champions



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Here is the scorpion. 35 5/8 ATA speed bow with the ETS cam


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

pics of the ets cam. the top


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

and the bottom


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

and the Diablo


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

nice looking bows - I wish you guys the best in 04


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What's this...another hybrid? So tell me...what little company gets the royalties for all of these companies marketing hybrid bows this year? I remember in the early 90's, this one cam came out and was so popular that every other manufacturer hopped on the band wagon and produced one of their own...now look where that company is today...could that be darton in 7 years?


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

GV Doc , Champion paid Darton to build this cam system for them. They in return are supplying Darton with strings and cables if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Doc, champion shooter has it right. Champion has been talking to Darton for the past two years about the hybred cam system. It was not slated to come out till this year, as darton was working on the cam for them. Alot of smaller companys trade services in lew of paying roylaties as it is better and cheaper for both companys.

Reed


----------



## slink (Jan 2, 2004)

Good looking bows. I really like the Hybrids. And I am glad to see Darton is starting to get some well deserved credit for what I think is going to be the most popular cam system in archery for some time to come. ( Its the best system I have ever shot)


Slink


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

The Scorpion looks cool.

Whats the IBO on it?
What is the brace height?
What kind of DL adjustment is there? (How far low and high can you go?)

Can you adjust DL without a bow press?

How does the feel of the draw compare to Dartons?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Brad, I don't have my spec sheet handy, but the BH is around 7 ish. The ibo is 315 . DL to 31. Draw feel is similiar to the dartons.
Like the darton, you need a bow press to change dl.
Reed


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Reed,
Thanks. But how low will it go? I have a 26.5 " DL.

Anymore bows going to have this system?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Brad, it should go down that low. Most of the upper end bows will have the ETS as a option.

I am going to the factory tomorrow to pick up some parts, so I will chack on the specs you need and try to get somemore pics.

Reed


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*hybrid cam*

I shot the new cam on the wolverine and the cam loads all the way through the stroke and had a very hard wall with a short valley. you cannot creep at all or it is GONE BUT QUICK!
This cam is a very fast cam , the wolverine is the low end bow
and it was chronoing @ 5grns 302with a 63 lb pull.
the limbs were supose to have been 70 lb limbs but only scaled out to 63 but it still FLEW. I also shot the other solo cam and honestly I think it was maybe a little easier to pull than the Liberty
so I was impressed , and it was a whisper at release!
I really wanted to shoot the scorpion with the new hybrid cams
but the shop only had it with the solo cam . all in all I think they have some real winners this year! One of the scorpions is going home with me either the hybrid or the solo I will just need to shoot them side by side and see. I am just a hunter so 
the bottm line is Quiet , Accurate , Nimble. REVJ


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

revj, the new Scorpion with the ETS system shoots like a dream. Solid back wall and absolutelyNO vibration on the shot. The bow just sits in your hand. It really amazed me. The one cam is nice also. Either would be a great hunting bow. We have sold 3 of them already.


----------



## SmokeyBear (Jan 10, 2004)

How much is the scorpion going for????? There isn't a Champion dealer close to where I live and the new line up looks awesome. I need to get there sometime and try them out.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

brad. the scorpion goes to 25.5amo on the ets cam

Reed


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

I believe the scorpion is selling for $629


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

I got to see,hold and pull back, but not shoot the Scorpion!

I was very impressed with it's looks and the way it held.

This was the modified cam version,what's funny here is another person also looked at it and got to shoot it!

After his first shot he turned around and told the dealer he wants one bad!

This guy could not beleive what he was shooting.

Now I'll have to go back out there and shoot one myself!


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

That seems to be the way it is going with this bow. People see it, shoot it, and buy it. You need to shoot this one for sure!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guys, once people get past the top heavy feel of the bow and shot it, I think they will be inpressed with it. 

I can't wait for the liberty to get going. That is going to be a realy nice shooter for th epeople that like the longer ATA bows.

Reed


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Reed,
How long is the Liberty?

How low does the DL go for it?

Any pics?


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Darn it New bows*

Man, I thought I was going to be happy with my Hurricane, now I can't wait to get the 2004 models in my hands. I wonder if I can get the Archery shop owner to order at least one each of the new models.

 *MY WIFE IS GOING TO BE PISSED IF I GET ANOTHER ONE, OHHHH WELLLLL....LOL*  


TIM


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Website*

Does anyone know when Champion is going to update the website and if they are going to have pictures of the COLORED target bows?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

They said it should be updated on Friday, and I think that they will be producing some colored risers, but I an not 100% on that one 


Brad, the liberty should spec around 40 7/8" ATA, but with a DL going to 27.5. ( I think) You should get some adjustment on the cam, but I don't think it will take to to 26.5, but I can check and get back to you. 



It has the same basic lines as the contender, but with slightly different limb angles

Reed


----------



## partner (Nov 13, 2003)

We just finished shooting a Scorpion with ETS system through the chrono. 70lb 29" with a 370gr arrow went 301fps. Take the 20gr off the arrow and set the draw to 30 and 315 will be no problem at all. And it's unbelievably smooth. We'll try the Diablo tommorw night. If anybodies intrested we'll post the speed on it. I'm not sure what the IBO is on the Diablo. Haven't got any literature yet.


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

*?*

"GV Doc , Champion paid Darton to build this cam system for them. They in return are supplying Darton with strings and cables if I'm not mistaken."

After seeing that review where the Diablo was pitted against the Bowtech Liberty, I can't believe any company would want strings and cables like that. Has champion done anything towards that end to correct this? 

I thought I had read they make their own strings/cables in house. Is that correct? What material are they using?


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes, Champion makes all their own strings and cables and yes, the problem is fixed. All of the cable ends are served on all of the bows coming to the shop with the ETS system. The problem was fixed before this head to head challenge even surfaced. All of the bows we get have the ends served. Champion cables and strings are bullet proof for the most part. Just because one was bad during the test should in no way reflect on the strings as a whole. I'm sure if they're good enough for Darton they're good enough for me.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

HotLZ, as Championshootr said the cable problem has been fixed. They have been using 452 but I beleave they said they were changing to 452X ( the same thing but a little more wax on the string, or soemthing like that.)

Reed


----------

